# 1340GT, bigger motor possible?



## springer (Feb 16, 2020)

I know I have read that the motor area is a tight fit, but is it possible with some extra work? My lathe is up against a wall so I cant really look right now. 

I want to do a 3ph conversion but also want more power at the same time. With the larger stock I've been turning lately i am constantly slowing the lathe down at higher rpms. 

Do i have a chance?


----------



## jbolt (Feb 16, 2020)

I have doubts that a 3 hp motor would fit. On my PM-1440GT the only motor I found that was short enough to fit is the Marathon E470. Diameter wise it barely fits. I also had to make a new motor mount and modify the belt cover. For power it is a beast.


----------



## mksj (Feb 17, 2020)

The largest motor frame that will fit is a 145, which is the upper size limit for a 2 Hp 1750 RPM. A TEFC motor will not fit, only a TENV. I assume you are running a single phase motor, those individuals that have switched to an inverter/vector type motor haven't had Hp power limitations. You will be more limited by the rigidity of the machine. The Marathon BlackMax and BlueMax are commonly used motors, a few of us have used the Baldor IDNM series, on my 1340GT the speed control never varied by more than 1-2 RPM under load, You also need a decent VFD, I run these motors at 170-180% overload for up to a minute without issues.  You use these motors as single belt speed typically with a 2.2-2.5" motor pulley to the larger headstock pulley, run the motors  to120-125 Hz which should work out to around 2000 RPM.


----------



## davidpbest (Feb 17, 2020)

You're really boxed in by the size constraints.   I have the Baldor IDNM3587T on my PM1340 (Mark's recommendation) and it is a beast - especially in lower Hz range.   This is the one I got:






						Electric Motor Whole sale
					






					www.electricmotorwholesale.com
				




Found a NOS unit on eBay.


----------



## springer (Feb 17, 2020)

Wish a tefc would fit. They are all over ebay much cheaper than a tenv.


----------



## mksj (Feb 17, 2020)

You can wait until you find something on eBay, the BlackMax and BlueMax do come up at reasonable prices infrequently these days, use to be much more common.

Alternative is the Marathon E467 TENV motor, it is an inverter rated motor but not built for the speeds/operation of the vector type motors. It will still perform very well. 
Marathon E467A
model# 145TTTN16628






						Electric Motor Whole sale
					






					www.electricmotorwholesale.com
				





			https://dealerselectric.com/145TTTN16628.asp
		


Seems to be the same, but an older version.








						NEW Marathon Hi Efficiency Electric Motor 2 /1.5 HP 230/460 V, 145T Fr 1725/1465  | eBay
					

Model: EVB145TTTN6027BAP. Part no.: E354. Type: TTS.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## springer (Feb 19, 2020)

What about this guy?  I found dimensions on baldor.com and seems the only difference is shaft length which could pose an issue but as fat as motor fitting under there, maybe??









						Baldor JMM3157T Ac Motor 145jm 3ph 2hp 1725rpm 208-230/460v-ac  | eBay
					

Category:AC Motors. Circuit Breakers. Motor Drives. Motor Starters. Solenoid Valves. Solenoid Coils. Shock Absorbers. Safety and Security.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## springer (Feb 19, 2020)

Scratch that last post. That e467 is $322 on mro so I’ll just go that route knowing others have done it and had success. Thanks for the help I’m sure more questions to come when it comes to wiring the vfd. I’ve been reading all the threads trying to make sense of it, hopefully it will help when I have everything in front of me.
Thanks again!!


----------

